# Different cultures



## TylerJ (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm relatively happily married, going on 7 years, and lately I've been thinking about how there are things I haven't fully shared with my wife about my past and upbringing. I've had a couple glasses of wine tonight, so here I am -- looking for opinions and thoughts.

In a nutshell, I'm adopted and brought up in and through the Brazilian culture and tradition, which is fantastic but foreign to most Americans.

So I suppose the question is, how much do you leave in the past, and how much do you share as part of an open and honest relationship?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Culture has many opportunities and just as many pitfalls. Opportunities to enrich ones life and that of their loved ones, or opportunities to act wrong and blame it on culture. 

Likewise pitfalls of believing things are this way or that because of culture, or misinterpreting things because of culture...

In your specific case, how much of your own person is defined thru your culture? If a lot, maybe your wife needs to know. Not your past actions necessarily, but your cultural framework.


----------

